# ~If you are around the bay area lets talk~



## MandyGirl (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey, my name is amanda and im from livermore,california...I have been looking around asking people if they know any groups...Nobody seems to know...So if u are around me I would love to meet! I thought it would be a lot of fun meeting people with SA to support each other and be able to talk about things you cant with others! So if interested or even if u know a group let me know! :thanks ~Mandy~


----------

